# White Fuzzy Algae ????



## Bam204 (Mar 31, 2008)

Hey wasup guys?

I came home yesterday and there was this patch of white fuzzy looking stuff on one part of my gravel, I have never seen this before, so therefore I do not know wut it is.

What is it from ?

I it harmful to my fish ?

How to get rid of it ?

Thanks


----------



## mark102 (Apr 13, 2008)

can you take a pic of it?


----------



## mark102 (Apr 13, 2008)

can you take a pic of it?


----------



## sforys (Mar 31, 2008)

do you have lace rock in your tank??? cuz if you do that might be the cause. It sounds like the stuff i have on my rock. My tank was just started less than a month ago and my fish have almost finished eating the stuff off the rocks. I'm guessing its harmless seeing that they have been alive for 2 weeks. :lol:


----------

